# Amazing isn't it?



## andypants (Jan 11, 2013)

How a moderator can blatantly go beyond the rules and ruin somebody's BST thread, which violated ZERO rules, as opposed to firing off a simple "Hey, can you change this?" PM.

It's pretty apparent that the moderators are power hungry, and the minute somebody actually defends themselves against a moderators actions, (keeping in mind, doing nothing more than what the moderator did, hypocritical, huh?) they get the old ban stick.

It's like 1939 all up in this bitch.


----------



## espman (Jan 11, 2013)




----------



## tedtan (Jan 11, 2013)

I missed the thread you're reffering to, so I can't comment on it specifically, but questioning the mods about their actions publicly (e.g., in a thread rather than a PM) is a banable offense. I wouldn't be surprised if this thread is, too, since its pretty similar, so you may consider deleting it.


----------



## gunshow86de (Jan 11, 2013)

andypants said:


> How a moderator can blatantly go beyond the rules and ruin somebody's BST thread, which violated ZERO rules,



By BST, do you mean classified listing?

If so, then your post count would be the reason why it was deleted.



Marketplace Rules said:


> You NEED to have these two conditions met prior to posting. If not your thread will be silently deleted/closed.
> 
> a) Minimum 100 posts (subject to you not just being a post whore)
> b) Had 6 months pass from the date of your first post


----------



## andypants (Jan 11, 2013)

I'm not referring to any post that I specifically made. 

I'm referring to the moderators blatantly changing content of another members classified thread, that never broke any rules to begin with, and then banning said member for standing up for themselves. Poster had format, tenure, and acceptable post count. 

What was changed was the title of the thread, to something along the lines of "ZOMG CAPS LOCK SALE HERE". Which was out of line, because the title wasn't even written in all caps to begin with.

OP went on to insult the mods on these actions. 

Albeit, a bit immature on _both_ accounts, but would a simple PM such as "Hey man, could you perhaps tone down the caps lock?" been so difficult?

I understand questioning the moderators is a bannable offense, but I particularly don't care. It's not exactly fair practice for them to act high and mighty over the rest of us. 

It's borderline ridiculous and was an uncalled for action on the part of the banning moderator.


----------



## andypants (Jan 11, 2013)

Also, my life revolves around much more than this forum, so ban or not, I don't care. It just seems like the mods are ban happy for rather trivial shit.


----------



## Fiction (Jan 11, 2013)

But caps lock title changes are hilarious


----------



## DDDorian (Jan 11, 2013)

Don't re-reg again


----------

